# The Smile thread



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Every one loves a good bully smile  Post up your dog with a big old bully smile. Here's Dosia,










Your turn, lets see those smiles


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

thats a biggg smile


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol good smile...I don't have any of my dog smiling


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Riley smile










Peaches Smile










(pregnancy causes me to be lazy with snapping pics so these are old ones)


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

I know this is a yawn but i think it looks like a HUGH smile, don't you?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I really like the yawn smile.


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> I really like the yawn smile.


Thank you smokey_joe!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute pics guys post up some more


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Josey*

Happy to see a new smile thread - took these one morning just to be ready for the next one. Such a goof ball!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Czar said:


> lol good smile...I don't have any of my dog smiling


Thats because your dog thinks your BOOOORRRRRINNNNNGGG LOL

I have a lot of Helena!!

Bully smiles are THE BEST!!! Especially the ones who have "cat fish head" LOL

4 mo


















6 mo






















































Two bully smiles



























Helena's boyfriend Thor




































Ok Sorry... I couldn't stop myself!!! HAHA

I beat her, can you tell?? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics you guys I love them all. Great smiles  heres a few more of my Dosia bear.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Nubs is the best smiler I know...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaaaaawww Nubby Nubs great shots what a smile


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Thats because your dog thinks your BOOOORRRRRINNNNNGGG LOL:


Ur dogs laughin at you cause your A DORKKKKK!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

where do i start, Nismo is always smiling.








"Nizzy, lemme see yuuurrr grill!"


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great shots Nismo's a happy boy, did he find some buried treasure in that hole? He looks excited.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww Nubs has a great smile!! And Nizmo too... love the picture of him in the chair!! HEHE


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Great shots Nismo's a happy boy, did he find some buried treasure in that hole? He looks excited.


he's not normally a digger, but if a hole has been started, then he's game lol



Shes Got Heart said:


> Aww Nubs has a great smile!! And Nizmo too... love the picture of him in the chair!! HEHE


thank you!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

kg420 said:


>


hahahahaha:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I know it's not a smile but it's big LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I know it's not a smile but it's big LOL


that's too cute.


----------



## elremedio1 (Feb 8, 2010)

el SANTOS..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

elremedio1 said:


> el SANTOS..


What a cute face he looks super happy


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaaawww Great pics every one I love me some bully smiles


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

heres my boy royce kinda of an old pic


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> heres my boy royce kinda of an old pic


OMG too cute great smile


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

Remy smiling


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

South_Stockton said:


> Remy smiling


Aaaaawwww what a cutie great smile :woof::woof:


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bella's smile.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Pitlover0718 said:


> Bella's smile.


OMG she's way too cute :woof::woof:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

meek after a workout.









nani 









Chinas more on the serious side. lol


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

*Happy Zildjian !*


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

ZildjiansMommy said:


> *Happy Zildjian !*


beautiful dog and love that smile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =)


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

older pics, roxxy and j


----------



## MeganFex (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's my girl smilin' away!


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

Well, he's not a bully but he's smiley none the less


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

jcd said:


> I know this is a yawn but i think it looks like a HUGH smile, don't you?


Looks like he could be laughing!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Awww hats beautiful smiles!!!!

Evo









Stage









Buu


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics every one those are some nice looking dogs with great smile


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

RileyRoo said:


> beautiful dog and love that smile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =)


I agree, absolutely stunning.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

hee, hee.. i just farted


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome theres Dree and Daisy  great smiles.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Awesome theres Dre and Daisy  great smiles.


fixed.. and thanks..


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

"I'm so happy we're playing"...Smiley Syd...


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Awe, happy doggy smiles <3 makes me smile. hehe.
LOVEEEEE to see happy dogs.
and thanks ya'll.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Sydney said:


> "I'm so happy we're playing"...Smiley Syd...


omg you could lose an arm in that gaping hole of a mouth lmao  I love sydney.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics every one. Here's the old man givin a smile


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Chinadog said:


> omg you could lose an arm in that gaping hole of a mouth lmao  I love sydney.


LOL Thanks it was a really hot day and she was non-stop chasing that tennis ball...sadly if I'm not careful she will run the pads right off her feet!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I got one more for Reddoggy...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg who is that.. so cute


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

that's Brandon (he's named something else now) one of Reddoggy's puppies form a while back...isn't he cute!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Awe!!! I can't believe you still have that picture! That pup grew up nice too


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

o cool. ... reddoggy feel free to pass me one of those babies ANYtime


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sydney said:


> I got one more for Reddoggy...


OMG what a cute pup, that's it reddoggy send one to me or were not friends any more LMAO 
Great pic  Who were the pups parents?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

A bitch I don't have anymore and a stud dog that's been retired an neutered. I might be able to dig up some pics later.... I gotta get ready to go to Inf602's baby shower right now.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> A bitch I don't have anymore and a stud dog that's been retired an neutered. I might be able to dig up some pics later.... I gotta get ready to go to Inf602's baby shower right now.


Dude baby showers aren't for guys it's a total chick thing LMAO poor guy you have no choice do you  When I had mine I kicked all the guys out LOL 
Can't wait for the pics that was the happiest little puppy omg too cute


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Not gonna be traditional. There's LOUD music and plenty of beer


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Not gonna be traditional. There's LOUD music and plenty of beer


Well then that sounds better I had this pic in my head of tons of emotional chicks and you in the corner like HELP lmao Have fun


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Naw, me and the boys had fun. The girls DID do their own thing, but inf602 knows how to host for the fellas


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Naw, me and the boys had fun. The girls DID do their own thing, but inf602 knows how to host for the fellas


Awesome


----------

